
DC/OS: production proven Apache Mesos distributed systems kernel - based2
https://dcos.io/why-dcos/
======
based2
src: [http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/DC-OS-Open-Source-
Bet...](http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/DC-OS-Open-Source-
Betriebssystem-fuer-Rechenzentren-vorgestellt-3177715.html)

